# Deer Creek and East Canyon 4-18-10



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

I decided that I wanted to break out the pontoon this weekend so me and my buddy headed up to Deer Creek yesterday and got there about 9:00am and there was already alot of people up there, but the weather was GREAT. I haven't fished DC so we talked to a few other people that were also going out in float tubes and such and headed out. We launched our boats and started with worms like everyone had advised us to do and sat and sat and sat. So we decided to row over to the inlet to DC and nothing by noon we had enough of all the boats and everything and no bites, so we packed up and drove to East Canyon. 

We got to EC around 12:45 the north side of the lake still had some floating ice on it so we drove down to Taylors Hollow and basically ice free. So we launched our toons and within the first 5 minutes fish on! It was fast and furious fishing from the time we got there until the time we left about 6 o'clock. We used everything from power bait to trolling F-5's and C-5's they hit everything, and the best thing about it we were the only 2 people on the lake paddling around the ice and hitting all the holes...It was a GREAT day of fishing with my Bro. Between the 2 of us we caught over 40 fish and missed many others..


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Great report. You gotta love it when its hot like that. Did you notice if the boat ramp was open and free of ice? Thanks for the report!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report and update. I can't wait to fish East.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Is the I-80 to EC open yet? I love the rainbows at EC they fight pretty hard!


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm sorry I didn't notice if the boat ramp was free of ice but I bet by next weekend it should be. The fish hit and fought way hard i'd say about 90% were jumping out of the water and being all kinds of fun. I'm pretty sure that me and my Bro will be up there next weekend as well so if your up there look for the 2 guys in their pontoons and say hi 

Negative the road wasn't open when we went so you still have to go through Henefer.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info! Good luck next week, the bows are fiesty.


----------



## UtahWineOh (Sep 10, 2007)

The highway from I-80 to East Canyon is still closed. We went up the other day though and took the dirt road from Jeremy Ranch to East Canyon. It was a little muddy but it will save you a ton of time if your other option is to drive all the way around to Henefer.


----------

